
Audi Leads $28M Investment in Rental Startup Silvercar - piyushmakhija
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/04/audi-leads-28m-investment-in-rental-startup-silvercar/
======
mschuster91
> It also streamlines the reservation and payment process, allowing you to
> make bookings through a mobile app and unlock the car by just scanning a QR
> code.

And how does the app determine if someone actually has a valid driver's
license?

~~~
mbernstein
The first time you rent a car, a real human validates your license and your
credit card. After that, you can scan any car until you change your credit
card or get a new license.

~~~
mschuster91
So basically the only thing that differs Silvercar from BMW DriveNow or Car2Go
is that you use a QR code with a smartphone instead of an RFID keycard to
unlock the car, and that it's Audis instead of BMW 3xx/BMW iX/Smarts.

How lame. And tbh I like the RFID card solution more because it doesn't depend
on a working phone, a working camera (with enough light to make reading a QR
possible) or a working internet connection.

------
maherbeg
Super excited this is happening. I really loved the experience of using
Silvercar. It is certainly a premium but the service has been delightful and
the cars are quite the upgrade.

------
keithba
My favorite way to rent a car when I fly somewhere. The overall experience
(mobile first in a way that makes sense and isn't just trendy) is fantastic.

